# ¡Gracias Gévy! ya te extrañamos.



## jprr

Après de nombreuses années de modération impeccable et de travail au service de la communauté Gévy a souhaité reprendre son statut de simple foriste.
C'est très dommage pour nous tous, évidemment. Mais on peut comprendre et respecter ce choix.
La bonne nouvelle, c'est qu'elle ne nous quitte pas tout à fait.

Tu nous manques déjà, mais* un grand merci à toi Gévy*, et à tout de suite
Bien amicalement - Jean-Pierre.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Gévy ne sera jamais une "simple foriste" et de l'_amie modo_ il restera toujours l'amie, de nous tous et des langues.

Merci Gévy !


----------



## swift

¡Vaya! ¡Cómo nos depara sorpresas el 2015!

Muchas gracias por tu trato paciente, amable, pero también estricto cuando fue necesario. Muchas gracias por enseñarme a traducir y no a hacer derivaciones interpretativas. Muchas gracias por enseñarme a cotejar _une fois, deux fois, dix fois, vingt fois _si es preciso, a comparar diccionarios, a consultar los glosarios que con tanta paciencia te dedicaste a enlistar. Muchas gracias por las risotadas y los cables a tierra.

Bisous,


José


----------



## Paquita

Non, je ne pleurerai pas, non, je ne me plaindrai pas, oui je garderai le sourire.
Non, je ne pleurerai pas, non, je ne me plaindrai pas, oui je garderai le sourire.
Non, je ne pleurerai pas, non, je ne me plaindrai pas, oui je garderai le sourire.
Non, je ne pleurerai pas, non, je ne me plaindrai pas, oui je garderai le sourire.
Non, je ne pleurerai pas, non, je ne me plaindrai pas, oui je garderai le sourire.
Non, je ne pleurerai pas, non, je ne me plaindrai pas, oui je garderai le sourire.
Non, je ne pleurerai pas, non, je ne me plaindrai pas, oui je garderai le sourire.

Car... tu es toujours là, fidèle au poste, repartie "de l'autre côté du miroir" où tu auras encore plus de temps pour partager ton savoir, ta disponibilité, ta gentillesse et tout ce que nous apprécions tant en toi.

​ 
 Gros bisous


----------



## Vanda

Gevita gevita como já disse, não suma....estamos aqui!


----------



## Gévy

Merci à vous tous, mes amis ! J'avoue que ce soir je me sens toute chose et que j'ai la gorge un peu serrée. Mais vous voyez, vous êtes là... et je suis là aussi ! 

La modération ce n'est pas toujours le meilleur rôle à jouer, mais le faire en équipe ça change toute la donne et ça devient formidable. 

Parce que la modération c'est un vrai "sport" d'équipe. Ce sont les échanges de points de vue, les prises de décision en commun, les fous-rires magnifiques, le coude à coude, et cette amitié entre nous qui vaut plus que n'importe quoi. La preuve ! 

La modération c'est aussi être vache des fois, injuste parce qu'on est fatigués ou irrités, rectifier souvent, essayer de ne pas se laisser emporter face à ceux qui vous traitent de tous les noms...  C'est aussi et surtout essayer d'aider les autres foristes en coulisse à se débrouiller avec les règles et les différents outils.

J'ai toujours eu en tête l'image qu'on (ce "on" se reconnaîtra ) m'a donné du rôle du modérateur :  "C'est comme si tu étais la maîtresse de maison, tu as des invités et tu veux qu'ils se sentent à l'aise ; tu fais en sorte de faire régner une ambiance chaleureuse entre tous tes invités ; tu leur fais visiter la maison pour qu'ils se familiarisent avec elle ; et tu leur indiques les habitudes de la maison et les limites à ne pas dépasser." 

 Voilà. Expliqué comme ça, tout devient si facile. Après, il faut y arriver, et là c'est une autre paire de manches ! 

Au plaisir de vous retrouver tous sur les forums : le loup n'y est plus ! 

Bisous et mille amitiés à vous tous. Et pardon pour le grand speech, quand je suis émue, je cause.

Gévy


----------



## jjcc

Muchas gracias Gévy por tu paciencia y ayuda. Definitivamente tu rol de moderadora fue muy importante para este foro y a mí me ayudó muchas veces. 

¡Abrazos!

Janet


----------



## Philippides

Bravo Gevy pour ce travail que tu as réalisé. Le forum franco-espagnol est particulièrement "bien tenu" et tu y es pour quelque chose !
Mais le loup va-t-il vraiment redevenir agneau ?

A bientôt sur le forum.


----------



## Gepo

Merci, Gévy! 
Un gran abrazo,


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> "C'est comme si tu étais la maîtresse de maison, tu as des invités et tu veux qu'ils se sentent à l'aise ; tu fais en sorte de faire régner une ambiance chaleureuse entre tous tes invités ; tu leur fais visiter la maison pour qu'ils se familiarisent avec elle ; et tu leur indiques les habitudes de la maison et les limites à ne pas dépasser."


Dire tout ça en mots c'est bien facile, mais le faire !!!

C'est comme toi-même tu l'as dit, gevita (puis-je t'apeller comme ça, maintenant ?) :


Gévy said:


> c'est une autre paire de manches !


Et quand même, tu l'as formidablement fait, le ton juste toujours, même quand il fallait nous bigorner un peu.

Mais je comprends qu'à la longue on se fatigue, et que Martine d'abord, et puis toi-même, veuillent se reposer un peu.

Bien fait !

Il faut reprendre des forces pour nous bigorner à nouveau   .

(Parce que je sais qu'après quelque temps, vous serez à pied d'œuvre une autre fois  ).

Et pour l'instant, merci beaucoup à vous deux, mes chères !!!


----------



## Gévy

Janet, Philipides, Gepo, totor, merci de ces mots bienveillants et amicaux. 

Le loup a-t-il jamais été agneau, Philipides ? J'ai bien peur que si le loup se cache, le loup-garou ne surgisse à son tour ! Au secours ! 

Totor, nous renverrais-tu au XVIIe siècle avec ces bigornages ?  Je t'assure que je ne veux battre personne, et moins encore vous trucider ! Ou sinon il était vraiment grand temps de partir de la modération car elle n'aurait plus rien eu de modérée... 

Une fois j'ai signé en bas d'une note de modération: Gévy (mordedora)... Était-ce un avant-signe ??? 

Un abrazo muy fuerte  

Gévy


----------



## hual

Alors que, de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique, je n'ai pas encore les yeux en face des trous, j'apprends que Gévy nous quitte en tant que modérateur. Je tiens à lui témoigner toute ma gratitude pour sa générosité et son dévouement sur ce forum. Gévy, ni loup ni loup-garou, heureusement tu es toujours là. À bientôt donc.


----------



## camargo

Gracias Gévy, aprendí mucho de tus intervenciones siempre o casi siempre justísimas, que además tienen un aire convivial y alegre por el cual se agradecen el doble.
Nos seguiremos encontrando en el foro, espero.
Mariano


----------



## Orbayu

Gévy!!

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda y tus intervenciones, muchas veces para resolver dudas y otras muchas para evitarme errores a la hora de responder a otros foreros, reconduciendo las consultas para "ayudarnos a ayudar".... Espero seguir encontrándote por el foro.... Un abrazo!!!

María


----------



## totor

Philipides said:


> Mais le loup va-t-il vraiment redevenir agneau ?


Qui peut dire / Que pour le métier de mouton / Jamais aucun loup ne soupire ?


----------



## Paquita

totor said:


> Qui peut dire / Que pour le métier de mouton / Jamais aucun loup ne soupire ?



Allons, allons Totor, ne profite pas de ce que Gévy n'est plus modératrice et qu'elle ne peut plus te taper sur les doigts avec *la règle 4* pour ne pas rendre à ce bon Monsieur de La Fontaine la citation qui lui appartient !!!

http://www.musee-jean-de-la-fontaine.fr/jean-de-la-fontaine-fable-fr-176.html

Il y a d'autres loups sur ce forum, prêts à te croquer !


----------



## Gévy

Merci beaucoup de tous vos gestes d'amitié, Hual, María y Mariano. Sois estupendos y ser moderadora con vosotros es como estar de vacaciones: de farniente, relajada y en buena compañía. 

Jajajaja, Totor, ne vends pas la peau de l'agneau avant de l'avoir tué !(source anonyme, proverbe revisité. ) Et si c'était la brebis galeuse, hein !

Bon, je retourne sur le forum avant de dire trop de bêtises...  Bisous !


----------



## Pohana

Gévy, ouh là !! j'espère que tu n'as pas pris cette décision parce que t'en as marre de moi !! 

Bon, soyons sérieux !! 

Chère Gévy :
*MERCI, MERCI, MERCI, MERCI, MERCI, MERCI, MERCI BEAUCOUP !!*

 Ta pédagogie, ta sensibilité, ton intelligence me plaisent tellement... parfois j'ai l'impression qu'on se connaît depuis longtemps.... pour moi c'est un véritable plaisir de communiquer de temps à autre à travers l'océan.

Au nom des hispanophones qui participons au forum : *MILLE MERCIS !! *(tu nous manques déjà )
Bisous (et à pluche )
Pohana


----------



## Gévy

Coucou Pohana ! 

Ben non, tu n'es pas le motif de mon départ de la modération, ... ou si ?  Tiens, je n'y avais pas pensé. Euh... (attends, là je réfléchis dur). NON, JE N'EN AI PAS MARRE DE TOI !!!   Ouf, j'ai eu peur !!!

Pas tant de mercis pour moi, je n'étais qu'une petite partie de l'équipe comme je le disais plus haut. D'autres prennent la relève et ça fait du bien aussi à tout le monde. Il faut toujours aller de l'avant. 

On se revoit sur le forum. 

Bisous !


----------



## Pohana

Gévy said:


> Coucou Pohana ! ... NON, JE N'EN AI PAS MARRE DE TOI !!!   ...



Ouf ! chui soulagée !!   

  Bonne chance et bon courage !!!


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Gracias, querida Gévy, por tu dedicación y por tu buena onda.

Te echaremos de menos de este lado.


----------



## Gévy

Muchas gracias, querido JeSuisSnob.  Nos seguiremos viendo, descuida.  

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

¿Quedarán herrumbradas, inservibles y enterradas por las arenas del tiempo las hojas de las otrora aguzadas e implacables tijeras? 
Bienvenidas, chicas...
Un placer, como siempre.


----------



## GURB

Gévy ne nous quitte pas et nous en sommes heureux! Ses *bisous* qu'elle nous donne à profusion nous auraient trop manqué même si nous savons bien, avec S. Guitry, que "quand on donne un baiser à quelqu'un, c'est qu'on a envie d'être embrassé soit même".
Alors Gévy c'est de tout cœur que je t'embrasse pour ton engagement sans faille, ta gentillesse perpétuelle et tes connaissances toujours appréciées.


----------



## galizano

Merci Gevy pour ta bienveillance et ton dévouement. Te souviens-tu de mon début si difficile sur ce site ?  Si j'y suis encore, c'est que, en bonne maîtresse de maison, justement, tu as su faire en sorte que je m'y sente bien malgré tes remontrances bien justifiées. Je ne t'en remercierai jamais assez .
 Tu ne t'en vas pas tout à fait, et ça c'est une très bonne nouvelle. Tes apports sont si précieux ! 
Bises


----------



## Gévy

¡Ay, Adolfo! A ver si las tijeras están enterradas... o si habré sido tan malvada que se las pasé discretamente a otro...  

GURB, mon bon GURB, merci pour ces bisous et ces paroles chaleureuses.  C'est toujours avec plaisir que je te retrouve sur le forum et je compte bien ne pas louper l'occase.  

Galizano, mon ami à qui j'en ai tant fait baver, j'ai toujours admiré en toi ce faire-play à toute épreuve, ta gentillesse et ce besoin toujours immense de tendre la main aux autres. C'est avec un immense plaisir que je te retrouverai de fil en fil, en toute amitié. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Marlluna

Gévy,

Muchas gracias por tu trabajo. A todos nos ha sido muy útil y lo mejor es que tus aportaciones como moderadora implacable lo seguirán siendo. Me gustaría pedirte que no nos dejes del todo, aunque no sé si es posible. En todo caso, buena suerte en tu nueva etapa. 

Bisous,

Marlluna


----------



## Gévy

Gracias Marlluna.  

No os dejo, la forera sigue a pie de cañón. La moderación va muy bien sin mí, Paquita y Jean-Pierre la siguen llevando fenomenal. Así que todo está en orden. 

Nos vemos en el foro, bisous.

Gévy


----------



## Gemmenita

Queridísima *Gévy*, 

Et moi, je commence avant tout par mes «*besitos*» aussi chaleureux que ton cœur si gentil ! 
et puis « *un fuerte abrazo*» pour te remercier pour tout! 

¡Buena suerte!

Gemmenita


----------



## esteban

¡Hola, Gévy!


Me uno al coro de admiradores para agradecerte y alabar tu fantástico trabajo como moderadora. ¡Nos vemos en el foro!


Un abrazo,
esteban


----------



## Nanon

Qu'est-ce que j'apprends ? En fait, une bonne nouvelle, puisque Gévy continue à nous réserver sa complicité, ses bisous et ses fous-rires .

Merci, merci, merci, Gévy. Je t'embrasse très fort .


----------



## Gévy

Gemmenita, Esteban et ma Nanon, un grand merci pour votre amitié.  Et au plaisir de vous retrouver sur le forum !

Gros bisous !

Gévy


----------

